# It's Time To Get Your 'Old School' Carenza On!!!



## Guro Harold (Feb 4, 2007)

It's Time To Get Your 'Old School' Carenza On!!!

Tuhon Ray has just released an 'old school' Carenza clip from back in the day.

-Enjoy!!!


----------



## Carol (Feb 4, 2007)

Sweet!!!   Good find!


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 5, 2007)

I can DIG IT!


----------



## MJS (Feb 5, 2007)

Great clip! Thanks!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2007)

very nice clips thank you


----------



## Blindside (Feb 5, 2007)

So did a post bot from FMAtalk pick up a post from here, repost at FMATalk, and then a MT post-bot steal it back???

This is getting silly.

Cool vid though, think I saw some Pekiti in there....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2007)

Yup.  Happens here n there.  We just fix em as we get em.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2007)

Blindside said:


> So did a post bot from FMAtalk pick up a post from here, repost at FMATalk, and then a MT post-bot steal it back???



Yes, this is what happens when I move posts from the site they are put in by the bot to other parts of [B]FMATalk.com[/B]. We don't have a way to defeat it automatically!

-Arnisador
-FMAT Admin


----------

